# Blue Litters 2 and 3 ~ Photos



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I promised photos and here they are XD. I got a bit confused with who asked for what, so pipe up if you asked for something and I didn't mark it for you XD. I'll sharpie them for you.

I tried a new method and ended up with somewhat a mess this end XD. I have litters two weeks apart in the same box. Needless to say, I won't be trying that again. With some careful juggling they seem to be doing alright though;

Litter 2 (Two and a bit weeks old) 26th Jan 2011
Carries 75% chance of blue, 25% chance of satin, and PE.
Both parents black, one champagne and one blue grandparents.

The Blues;








The one at the front is reserved for Ian (marked green) and at the back the one is for a pet home with a friend of mine (marked blue). One doe, one buck.

The Blacks;








Both bucks, as far as I could remember neither were reserved, so both available.

The PEs;








Someone asked me to mark them red for them, so I believe they're reserved waiting for confirmation (too lazy to check messages right now XD.) The one with the multi stripes is male, and I believe silver. The other two are does, and I think dove. They're quite close in colour, but you can just see the buck's fur is lighter.

The ???;








This is my keeper, a little brown doe. I keep calling her chocolate, but I've never seen a choc mouse IRL so I need confirmation. She's a caramelly brown, with no visible ticking. This light adds a bit of a blue tint to her coat colour.

Litter 3 (four days old) 7th Feb 2011
Carries 75% chance of blue, 25% chance of satin, and PE.
one silver mother, one dove mother, black father; one champagne and one blue grandparents.

The Dilutes;








Two, in double litter of 19 XD. My luck sucks. Going by their older half siblings, I'm guessing one is blue and the other is that brown colour. Both does. In total I have 12 PEs and 7 BEs, two of which look to be dilutes and the others black.

The Big Ones;








I like to mark the biggest in my litters from the begining, so I know who got the best start, and I generally keep back my breeding mice from that group. There are a lot of bubs in this litter, but I'm not going to be culling it down. I have considered all of the arguements surrounding this so please don't go on at me XD. Anyway, these are the biggest. There are some middling sized ones, and the littlest ones will not be available to breeding homes. The double striped ones are bucks, the single striped ones are does.

I think that's everything o.o. Let me know if you're wanting anything. At five weeks the left overs head to the local pet store.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Beautiful, i love the PE's


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

superb bubs, r u experiencing that the larger 'best start' bubs r more than likely the larger mice in adulthood? and what r u marking them with? just curiousity for the sake of my own projects, thanx


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I am, I have the biggest and the runt from my last litter and there is a marked difference in their adult size; they both had a litter, and I found that the larger doe had bigger babies, but it could just be because she had fewer babies than the runt. I find runts can be much tamer, and in my experience have lived longer XD. They make lovely pets, basically.

I mark them with coloured sharpie markers. I did it with my last litter and it didn't do them any harm. it takes a minute to dry though so it can get everywhere XD


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, in Sweden everybody wants blue and we have nothing! I have two does from Cait and lots of blue carrier, but we need more blues...I want all of them! But I can't come over to pick them up...


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Aw, I would love to get those blacks but I can't afford to bring them across the pond.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Beautiful mice you have there and KD. I like the way you mark the tails (they do this in laboratories aswell) and it`s a good way of knowing who is who. Some people use food colourings! Shame your not in Scotland as I`m one of those people who rehome the spares! But only female. It`s a shame Allaboutmice forum is down and has been for ages, because there is a mouse rehoming section on there as long as the mice are free to a good home. They don`t allow the sale of mice unfortunately, but nobody knows when that forum will be back. It`s nice to see surplus stock going to pet homes.


----------

